

Ask HN: How did Ross William Ulbricht get caught? - iamchmod


======
bediger4000
At least someone intelligent is asking if "parallel construction" was used:
[http://blog.erratasec.com/2013/10/silk-road-caught-by-
nsa.ht...](http://blog.erratasec.com/2013/10/silk-road-caught-by-nsa.html)

------
iamchmod
Best description found so far:
[http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-24371894](http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-24371894)

